# SSOTM Nominations October 2016



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Slingshot of the Month Nominations October 2016


Voting for any given month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. E.g., Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December
Only slingshots that are posted on www.slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. The post can be made by the maker or the recipient of the frame.
You may nominate a slingshot from any registered member. This includes vendors and moderators
You must be a registered, validated member to nominate
Nominations must include at least one picture and a link to the original post
You may not nominate yourself.
Only one nomination per member.
Please refrain from nominating a slingshot that has already been nominated.
Nominations will be open during the first week of the month
Voting will occur during the second week of the month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during the third week
A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. 
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement! 

* In addition to the existing rules (as seen above) nominations will also be required to be accompanied by at least one photograph of the frame with bands attached to the forks in the intended manner by which it may be shot. This photo may be added to the original post in the Homemade section and is not required to be in this nominations thread.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It is my great pleasure to nominate 'Heavy Duty' by Gopher. Beautiful: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56858-heavy-duty/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Padauk and G10 Flatcat

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56562-padaukg10-ott-flatcat/#entry700618


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate "Semplice Bellezza" from tony the slinger. Posted here : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/57409-semplice-bellezza-in-oak/ on Sept. 30th.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56314-tron-fury-ii/

Im gonna nominate sharkers tron fury.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Another Sharker frame. So beautiful.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/57170-zebra-soul/


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to nominate the first natural sling constructed with such passion by Genoaslingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56650-the-gorgeous-ash/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm seeing a few unbanded frames, are the September frames OK to be posted without?

The reason I ask, I sent a request to a member for a banded pic as his original thread didn't show and I want to nominate it.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I want to submit another one from Sharker, "Crusader". It is the best slingshot I've seen him make.









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56874-crusader/


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

brucered said:


> I'm seeing a few unbanded frames, are the September frames OK to be posted without?
> 
> The reason I ask, I sent a request to a member for a banded pic as his original thread didn't show and I want to nominate it.


Hi Bruce,

A banded photo of the frame should be available for viewing -- if it's attached to the original post in the Homemade section that's adequate.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

*Flipper Special Edition* by @E.G.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56290-flipper-special-edition/


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

I would like to nominate a Custom Toolman Axiom Champ
A beautiful piece. Stunning work yet again by Toolman.
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/56554-Custom-"Toolman"-Axiom-Champ


----------



## AleM (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi everybody! I would like to nominate this beautiful blue bird by slingshotnew.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56458-blue-bird/


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello there! I would like to nominate this great shooter:

THE STRIPED CHAMUCA

From our very own Chaneke_Josh


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like to nominate The Sling of Evil by Jaximus but I can't get a photo to show up. Can somebody help me out. Here is the original post.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/56898-the-sling-of-evil/


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I would like to nominate The Sling of Evil by Jaximus but I can't get a photo to show up. Can somebody help me out.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Kanoko said:


> Hello there! I would like to nominate this great shooter:
> 
> THE STRIPED CHAMUCA
> 
> From our very own Chaneke_Josh


Sorry I forgot to include the post`s link.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/55794-the-striped-chamuca/


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

This is great! Voting will begin tomorrow evening when i get home from a trip. Still time for last minute nominations!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, so I can nominate the sweet Calix Cream Wood by Slingshotnew:








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/57361-calix-cream-wood/


----------



## Emilyscott9810 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'd like to nominate
My custom ppmg (pocket poacher mega grip)

By gamekeeper john at gamekeeper catapults


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> I'd like to nominate...


Do you have a link to the original thread and when it was made?


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> I'd like to nominate





Byudzai said:


> Slingshot of the Month Nominations October 2016
> 
> 
> Voting for any given month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. E.g., Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December
> ...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> I'd like to nominate
> My custom ppmg (pocket poacher mega grip)
> By gamekeeper john at gamekeeper catapults


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Emilyscott9810 said:


> I'd like to nominate
> My custom ppmg (pocket poacher mega grip)
> 
> By gamekeeper john at gamekeeper catapults


Hi there,

This is a lovely frame but I didn't get a link to the original post so I'm afraid it can't be included in voting this month. Please come back next month with more! It's a beauty!


----------

